# X585 with 47 Blower Pictures



## CableGei (Dec 19, 2004)

I took some pictures of my X585 with the 47" 2-Stage Blower today and thought I'd share them with you guys. I've used it in a few small snows that we've had and it did great, but I'm waiting for a huge snow to put it to the test.

<img src="http://home.woh.rr.com/hansgeisterfer/photos/johndeerex585/blower2.jpg">

<img src="http://home.woh.rr.com/hansgeisterfer/photos/johndeerex585/blower3.jpg">

<img src="http://home.woh.rr.com/hansgeisterfer/photos/johndeerex585/blower4.jpg"> 

<img src="http://home.woh.rr.com/hansgeisterfer/photos/johndeerex585/blower7.jpg">


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome CableGei:friends: Thats a very nice machine you have. How does it like the snow You don't need anymore weight then the wheel weights or how about chains. Looks like you have fun on it:winky:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome, CableGei, and thanks for the great pics. The JD X-Series is the Cadillac of L&G Tractors!


----------



## CableGei (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I wish I would have found this site sooner!

I have no need for anymore weight or chains. I mainly have the wheel weights because of my FEL; I think it would still handle the snow blower fine without them. The 4wd makes a huge difference in traction on these machines which is why I don't use tire chains.

If anyone is considering using one of these snowblowers on an X500, I personally wouldn't worry about extra weight or chains; however, on an X400 I'd definately do both since they are limited to 2wd.

This thing can sure blow the snow far and boy is it fun! We had a storm before Christmas that dropped 24 inches of snow on us. I used my 54" blade and 45 Loader to battle my way through that storm and they did a very good job, but took me a while to dig out our neighborhood. I just recently bought this in case we get another one of those storms. With my luck, we won't!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Ummmmmmmmmm pretty!


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Nice machine. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

CableGei…

Welcome to the forum. That is one nice setup. Only thing I would
suggest is getting a nice warm cab. Thanks for posting the pic’s.


----------



## CableGei (Dec 19, 2004)

aegt5000,
I quickly learned to "blow with the wind"! A cab would be nice, but man are they expensive... maybe someday.

By the way, your HT-23 makes me drool. I used to have one, but I sold it to help pay for the X585. After seeing the pictures of yours, it made me want to hunt mine back down and buy it back so I could fix it up as nice as you did.


----------



## T_Bois (Feb 24, 2005)

Blowing snow is like standing around a camp fire; no matter where you stand, it's always blowning back in your face.

4WD is the way to go. I have a 425 and several grades on my dirt driveway. Backing up is always a formidable task.

Nice pictures.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CableGei _
> *...on an X400 I'd definately do both since they are limited to 2wd...*


Great set up CableGei. However I have a X485 AWS (not 4WD) with the 46" single-stage snowthrower with 4 suitcase weights on the back. Since I just had the asphalt driveway repaved, I didn't put the chains on this winter. Turns out I don't need them either compared with my old 425 AWS. I opted to save the $400 9 years ago when I got my single-stage over the 2-stage like yours. The single stage works extremely well except in packy snow which will clog the chute. I imagine the 2-stage would be a little better for this type of snow condition but if not you can always use it like a snow blade and just push the snow off the driveway. This works well if you get stones thrown off the highway onto the apron of your driveway like I do. Using this approach will save you a few broken shear bolts.


----------



## T_Bois (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the inside information. I plan on adding more weight to the rear. I was told 400 LB on the rear was a mininum.


----------

